# Upgrade PPP to 2.4.2 doesn't work

## gerardo

I tried to do the upgrade of PPP from 2.4.2_beta3-r1 to 2.4.2.

Emerging and compiling is no problem (anymore).

But when I want to use it, my modem synch's and I have a connection, but I can't use the internet or read my mail.

This is strange because a ping does work.

The result of ifconfig seems to be correct.

I did not have packet-filtering installed in my kernel so I recompiled it.

But no luck, still no internet...  :Sad: 

I don't use de IPUP or IPDOWN scripts because I have a USB ADSL modem which requires a specific setup (from eciadsl.flashtux.org).

Reverting to the older version is resolves the problem.

Does anyone have the same problem   :Question: 

----------

## arkhan_jg

I have the same problem; and I also have an eciadsl based modem, specifically the fujitsu fdx310.

I had the same problem in both 2.4.24 and 2.6.2/2.6.3rc kernels.

ping would work on some sites, as would lynx; next boot, no changes, yet it would timeout on trying to get to port 80 of the some websites (regardless of browser), and ping would also fail - yet other sites would be totally unaffected. As far as I tested, DNS was also unaffected, resolving the 'dead' sites happily. Traceroute would get so far, then no further.

I did wonder if it was the MTU values, and made some changes to that, to no effect. I also confirmed ECN was not enabled in any of my kernels.

Looks like ppp-2.4.2 causes problems for the eciadsl builds.

Similarly, downgrading ppp (to 2.4.1-r14) fixed the problem.

Oh, and there was absolutely nothing in dmesg or /var/log/messages when connecting to good, or timed out sites.

I did have another problem with /etc/resolv.conf being written root readable only, but I think that was a change in one of the ppp config files (can't remember which one off the top of my head) I just chmoded it post boot while testing.

----------

## MilanForEver

yes, i have the same problem...

now my rp-pppoe can't connect  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## himpierre

I hope one of you guys filed a bug report.

Thomas

----------

## arkhan_jg

I'm intending to post a bug report to the appropriate place (eciadsl, ppp or bugs.gentoo.org) once i've run some more tests to try and isolate a cause. The problem is, the eciadsl package is a non-official ebuild, so how involved can gentoo get in what is a non-gentoo provided package?

I don't know whether the bug is in ppp, eciadsl-usermode, or gentoo's handling of the two. If it's causing the same bug in rp-pppoe though, it definitely points the finger to being ppp.

----------

## spiv

Well I have problems compiling in my laptop:

autoheader-2.59:

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: More sophisticated templates can also be produced, see the

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: documentation.

aclocal.m4:49: error: m4_defn: undefined macro: _m4_divert_diversion

autoconf/oldnames.m4:113: AM_PROG_INSTALL is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:49: the top level

autom4te-2.59: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1

autoheader-2.59: autom4te-2.59 failed with exit status: 1

make: *** [stamp-h.in] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 52, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

But I have 2.4.2 in my main computer and I had the same problem because pppd puts very restrictive permisions on the /etc/resolv.conf file so normal users can't use it and then can't view the internet So try to change the permisions if the are restrictive (600) to (644).

----------

## Merlin-TC

I don't know if you figured your problem yet Spiv but it's an autoconf issue.

It just needs a lower version of autoconf which is not set in gentoo.

Just do this:  

```

env WANT_AUTOCONF=2.1 emerge ppp

```

It should be working now

----------

## spiv

Merlin thanks for the tip I am in debt  :Wink: .

----------

## MilanForEver

i install 2.4.2 properly,but after intallation, rp-pppoe cant connect:(

now i downgrage to 2.4.2_beta3, but rp-pppoe still cant work

----------

